# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Minder ongesteld en geen pijn meer

## Laylahijrah

Hallo
Ik heb een vraagje ik ben nu net 24 jaar oud, en net getrouwd ik heb een grote kinderwens. Ik werd voor het eerst ongesteld op mijn 14de en dat was altijd met zeer veel bloedverlies en pijn. En het duurde zo'n 6 dagen , nu ben ik 24 jaar , en word ik nog maar 3 dagen ongesteld, met bijna geen bloed en geen pijn meer. Weet iemand wat hier de oorzaak van zou kunen zijn, ik rook niet, ik drink niet, en ik gebruik ook geen pil. Ik maak me een beetje zorgen erom.

Thanks

----------


## dotito

@ Laylahijrah,

Ik denk als je cyclus normaal verloopt,dat je je niet echt zorgen hoeft te maken.Het is ook zo dat je lichaam veranderd naarmate dat je ouder word.
Met de jaren veranderd je hormoonhuishouding ook,dus het kan zeker zijn dat de pijn dan verdwijnt,en dat de bloedingen verminderen.
Maar als je je, echt niet gerust voelt,moet je eens langs de dokter/gynecoloog gaan.

Beste,Do,

----------

